# Sage Barista Express no water through group head



## Crobb2014 (24 d ago)

Hi all, 

Having a bit of trouble with my Sage Barista Express, pulled myself a nice shot then the next one no water came through the group head. When I press the one or two shot buttons all the same noises happen as if it were pulling a shot successfully but all water just starts to appear in the drip tray at the bottom and nothing comes through the group head. Steam wand and hot water tap work fine.

I just replaced the water pump in the hope that’s this would fix it but sadly all the issues remain, does anyone have any thoughts? Trying to avoid sending it back to Sage or their designated repair shop as it sounds pricey, we are based in Edinburgh in case anyone knows of any repair alternatives here. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi and welcome.

How old is your machine ? and have you read the Stickies at the beginning of this section/category ?


----------



## Crobb2014 (24 d ago)

the machine is 3 years old,

Hey! I have had a look, a couple others are having the same issue but no fixes/solutions but the looks of it? Have you any ideas?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Crobb2014 said:


> ...but no fixes/solutions...


The ones marked Resolved have fixes...your issue (if there is one) could be one of the few remaining stickies that haven't been Resolved yet (in time they will be).

The easiest thing to do to help other members help you is to video your issue and upload it to YouTube


----------



## mikey086 (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi found your post as mine is locked (Resolved - Mod)

if like me problem i had (water coming out into the drip tray and not the group head)
i took all the solenoids out and took the plunger out inside and wiped and it seemed to work, sounds like the far left one is stuck looking at the back,

i used this video 



worked perfect

what i found out is that if you leave the machine off for a while (so it drys out) that’s the mistake i made


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

mikey086 said:


> ...worked perfect...


Excellent news...well done...another Sage saved from the landfill...enjoy your coffee


----------

